# AMC Exam



## saleha khan (Mar 21, 2012)

hey any one there .. planning for amc exam part 1


----------



## Gohar AJmal (Feb 13, 2013)

i do have plans for it.but quite confused :?


----------



## beautifull.areeba (Apr 19, 2013)

*Concentrate*

do not be be confused concentrate on your studies :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

*future is yours*


----------



## EmanA (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey saleha, I have plans to consider AMC. maybe we can search together; let me know girl.


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, i m desparately interested in AMC, need your precious advice about it and its comparison with USMLE.


----------



## khan21 (Sep 2, 2014)

hey guys i wanna apply to amc test in dec as well. Im from alevels and i know nothing about it. So please could anyone guide me how i should prepare for it?


----------



## Zede (Sep 6, 2014)

*I Can Help*

Hello all, 
I have recently passed my AMC part 1 exam (in july 2014) so I can help you guys if you want .. I can guide you since I was myself in the same position some time back and someone guided me .. so I want to give back to the medical community. So go ahead .. write down your queries and I will answer as best as I can.

- - - Updated - - -



khan21 said:


> hey guys i wanna apply to amc test in dec as well. Im from alevels and i know nothing about it. So please could anyone guide me how i should prepare for it?


what exactly do you want to know? have you started your registration process?

- - - Updated - - -



shaheeen said:


> Hey, i m desparately interested in AMC, need your precious advice about it and its comparison with USMLE.


Well for comparison , AMC and USMLE are quite different .. USMLE has 3 parts which test 1stly your basic sciences, next your clinical knowledge and then your clinical skills. 
where as in AMC 1st part is based on clinical knowldge with integrated basic sciences here n there .. n 2nd part is clinical skills 

although i would not consider AMC to be any easy but when compared to usmle , it can be considered somewhat easy .. plus if you study from the right materials and in the right way like i did then it is highly achievable and also in lesser time than usmle

hope it helps .. do let me know if you want more guidance


----------



## khan21 (Sep 2, 2014)

Could you tell us about the books to study for amc and your study techniques. my olevel equivalence is 86.25% and alevel will be 87.2% hopefully so do i stand a chance at amc? And if so how much should i score?


----------



## khan21 (Sep 2, 2014)

could anyone guide me please?


----------



## Zarmeen khan (Aug 27, 2014)

saleha khan said:


> hey any one there .. planning for amc exam part 1


yea i have done every subject , physics numerical.


----------

